# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  تعليق الدراسة في اربد الاهلية

## معاذ ملحم

جرحى وتعليق الدراسة في اربد الاهلية نتيجة اندلاع احداث عنف



علقت الدراسة في جامعة اربد الأهلية اليوم الخميس 6/11/2008 ، اثر اندلاع مشاجرتين طلابيتين احداهما بين طلبة ينتمون إلى عشيرتين استخدمت فيها السكاكين والأسلحة النارية ، مما أدى لاصابة طالبين  بجروح ، في حين سيطر الامن الجامعي على المسدسات ولم يصب احد بأعيرة نارية .

وقال شهود عيان ان تم تكسير عدد من واجهات الكليات الزجاجية خاصة الشريعة والقانون وتكسير المقاعد الخرجية لاستخدام اخشابها في المشاجرة, واضاف شهود العيان ان الدماء سالت من كل صوب بين المتشاجرين. اما عن خلفيات المشاجرة العنيفة فقد ابلغ شهود عيان ان الامر قد يتعلق بعلاقات طلابية .. .

وقام طلاب من عشيرة البطاينة واخرين من عشيرة القرعان اشتركوا في مشاجرة جماعية نجم عنها طعن الطالب احمد زهير البطاينة والذي طعنه من عشيرة القرعان بلال القرعان بسبب تعليقات على احدى فتيات الجامعة . وتسببت الطعنة الغائرة للطالب احمد البطاينة بنزيف حاد حيث تم نقله الى مستشفى الامير راشد العسكري . 

وقال شهود عيان ان المشاجرة وقعت في حرم الجامعة قرب مبنى القريزي في كلية الاقتصاد واشترك فيها نحو 50 طالبا من العشيرتين . 

كما نشبت قبل هذه المشاجرة بساعة مشاجرة اخرى في مقصف الكلية مابين طالب سوري واخر اردني بسبب استهزهاء الطالب الاردني على لهجة الطالب السوري الا ان المشاجرة تم تطويقها ولم يستخدم فيها السلاح الابيض . وتدخل حرس لتطويق المشاجرة .

وشهد المدخل الرئيسي للجامعة تواجدا كثيفا لقوات الامن التي لم تدخل الى الجامعة ، والتي حالت دون امتداد المشاجرة الى الشارع العام .


منقووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## محمد العزام

ما شاء الله كبروا الشباب وصارو يعملو مشاكل 
الحمد لله انا بهالوقت بقدر احكي ان الاردن بخير طالما عندنا رجال هيك 



مشكور معاذ

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

جامعيين العين تحرسهم  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انتوا شوفوا شو سبب المشكله :  

تعليقات على بعض الفتيات 

الله يثبت علينا العقل

----------


## محمد العزام

> انتوا شوفوا شو سبب المشكله :  
> 
> تعليقات على بعض الفتيات 
> 
> الله يثبت علينا العقل


ليش هو انت ما بتعرف انو اغلب البنات بهالايام صاروا اكبر فتنة وليش لنثبت العقل 

العقل ثابت بمكانو بس بدو تفكير مش اكثر

----------


## ابن الاردن

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## M7MD

*الله حيّيهم نشامى الوطن

والله برافو عليهم 


شو بدكوا أحسن من هيك ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين شباب على المرور

----------


## Secret

و على قوله اخواتنا اللبنانييت

كتر خير ألله

انو عنا هايك زلام

شي بيرفع الراس


هههههههههه

شر البليه ما يضحك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة اخت سكريت على المرور

----------


## Paradise

لا والله طلاب جامعه

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اليوم صار هوشتين على شوفت عيني في الجامعة 
وحدة في سكوير الدي واخدهم الامن الجامعي اصحاب المشكلة 
ووحدة في كسوير الام هربت قبل ما اعرف شو النتيجة

مش عارفة شو الهبل اللي بخلي الناس تضيع مستقبلها مشان حكي فاضي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ابدأوا بالعد التنازلي للمشكلة القادمة

----------


## عُبادة

> اليوم صار هوشتين على شوفت عيني في الجامعة 
> وحدة في سكوير الدي واخدهم الامن الجامعي اصحاب المشكلة 
> ووحدة في كسوير الام هربت قبل ما اعرف شو النتيجة
> 
> مش عارفة شو الهبل اللي بخلي الناس تضيع مستقبلها مشان حكي فاضي



اه مزبوط صارت الهوشة على باب الدي
كنت هناك بس كنت مستعجل نازل على الهندسية وما عرفت شو السبب بس الظاهر انه مشان بنت

----------


## زهره التوليب

*الله يخزيهم ..كل مره نفس السبب..لو يغيروا الاسباب شوي..الله يهديهم*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين شباب على المرور الرائع

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا شابف انو الغلبية بيجموا على رأي واحد 

انو المشاكل الي بتصير هي بسبب البنات

اما بالنسبه للمشكله فأنا بحكي الله يهدي الشباب و يكبروا عقولهم شوي

----------


## ashrafwater

والله نشامي  . الجامعات صارت ماوي للزعران

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					


اليوم صار هوشتين على شوفت عيني في الجامعة 
وحدة في سكوير الدي واخدهم الامن الجامعي اصحاب المشكلة 
ووحدة في كسوير الام هربت قبل ما اعرف شو النتيجة

مش عارفة شو الهبل اللي بخلي الناس تضيع مستقبلها مشان حكي فاضي 


له له ... راحت علي ..._

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> _
> 
> له له ... راحت علي ..._


ليش يعني؟ :SnipeR (84): 

اذا كنت موجود ئو راح تساوي :Bl (25):

----------


## عُبادة

> _
> 
> له له ... راحت علي ..._


ما انت كنت صرت مروح

بعد ما شفتك بنص بساعة صارت هوشة الدي

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee
					

ليش يعني؟

اذا كنت موجود ئو راح تساوي


بتفرج  ... شو بدي اعمل يعني ...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS
					

ما انت كنت صرت مروح

بعد ما شفتك بنص بساعة صارت هوشة الدي


 ... كل الحق عليك لو شديت علي شوي اجي معك كان شفتها_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طبعا يا شباب انا اليوم و انا طالع على الجامعه الصبح مرقت من عند جامعه اربد الاهليه 

وشفت عدد كبير من طلاب الجامعه واقفين خارج الجامعه  وكان هناك دوريات شرطه و ناس و سيارات كثيره  على ما اعتقد وحسب ما بنسمع من اخبار 

انه فيه طالب توفى اليوم  جراء طعنه بالسكين أثناء الهوشه

و على ما اعتقد غير توصل القضيه للعشائر و تصير الشغله فيها ثأر للطالب المتوفى 


الله يكون بالعون

----------


## معاذ القرعان

لا يا استاذ معاذ الهوشة مش عشان بنت وعندك اخطاء بنقل المعلومات  :Smile: 

وانا دمي مهدور عند البطاينة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا يا استاذ معاذ الهوشة مش عشان بنت وعندك اخطاء بنقل المعلومات 
> 
> وانا دمي مهدور عند البطاينة


هات المعلومة الاكيده  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> هات المعلومة الاكيده




لا خلينا على المعلومة الاولى احسن

واليوم المهندس مازن كان يسألأني بعد الامتحان عن المشكلة  :Smile:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا خلينا على المعلومة الاولى احسن
> 
> واليوم المهندس مازن كان يسألأني بعد الامتحان عن المشكلة


 :Icon31:

----------


## جبرائيل القرعان

ال_لهم سامح من ضلمنما
المشكله يا اخوان مش مشان بنت المشكله باختصار كانت بسبب قيام احدى الطلاب من عشيرة البطاينه بالتعليق على شاب سوري والاستهزاء على الطالب السوري وما كان من الطالب السوري الا الاستنجاد باحد من شباب القرعان ليكف بلاء اؤلاءك الشباب عنه وما كان من شباب القرعان الاء الذود عن الطالب السوري الذي جاء لبلدنا لكي يدرس ولم يكن يعرف المسكين ان ما حصل سيحصل والا ما اتى ليدرس اصلا واللهم سامح من ضلمنا_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ال_لهم سامح من ضلمنما
> المشكله يا اخوان مش مشان بنت المشكله باختصار كانت بسبب قيام احدى الطلاب من عشيرة البطاينه بالتعليق على شاب سوري والاستهزاء على الطالب السوري وما كان من الطالب السوري الا الاستنجاد باحد من شباب القرعان ليكف بلاء اؤلاءك الشباب عنه وما كان من شباب القرعان الاء الذود عن الطالب السوري الذي جاء لبلدنا لكي يدرس ولم يكن يعرف المسكين ان ما حصل سيحصل والا ما اتى ليدرس اصلا واللهم سامح من ضلمنا_


ما اشطركوا وانتوا بتحكوا عن بنات  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 



يسلموا على توضيح الصورة :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ال_لهم سامح من ضلمنما
> المشكله يا اخوان مش مشان بنت المشكله باختصار كانت بسبب قيام احدى الطلاب من عشيرة البطاينه بالتعليق على شاب سوري والاستهزاء على الطالب السوري وما كان من الطالب السوري الا الاستنجاد باحد من شباب القرعان ليكف بلاء اؤلاءك الشباب عنه وما كان من شباب القرعان الاء الذود عن الطالب السوري الذي جاء لبلدنا لكي يدرس ولم يكن يعرف المسكين ان ما حصل سيحصل والا ما اتى ليدرس اصلا واللهم سامح من ضلمنا_


مرحبا اخ جبرائيل بس حاب احكي كلمتين.... الاولى انو اكيد الشباب اللي علقوا على الشب السوري لازم يتعاقبو ... والشغلة الثانية وهي الاهم انو حتى لو االشاب السوري انتخاكو ليكف بلا شباب البطاينة عنو لازم حليتوها بالتي هي احسن بدون ما تقلب هوشة سكاكين ولا تنسى انكو بجامعة يعني مش مكان للفزعات .... اكيد انتو موقفكو كان منيح انكو وقفتو مع الشب السوري بس كان لازم حليتوها بشكل سلمي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا شباب انا بشكركم على ارائكم  بس انا ما جبت المعلومات من عندي  انا المعلومات حصلت عليها من صحيفه السوسنه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

نفي وفاة طالب جراء مشاجرة فـي (إربد الأهلية)




اربد - نادر خطاطبة - نفى محافظ اربد علي الفايز وفاة طالب جامعي اصيب بمشاجرة في جامعة اربد الاهلية التي وقعت الخميس الماضي وادت الى تعليق الدراسة لفترة ما بعد الظهر موضحا ان حالة الطالب مستقرة وتميل نحو التحسن جراء الخدمات الطبية التي قدمت له في المستشفى . وقال الفايز ان اجتماعا عقد في الجامعة امس ضم مختلف الاطراف المعنية بموضوع المشاجرة التي وقعت بين افراد من عشيرتين اتفق خلاله على حل الامور بالطرق القانونية ومراعاة الاجراءات العشائرية .
واستهجن الفايز نشر بعض وسائل الاعلام انباء تضخم الامور على صعيد المشاجرة التي وقعت من حيث ذكر ارقام لوفيات واصابات لافتا الى ان الواقع يؤكد اصابة طالبين اثنين احدهما غادر المستشفى والثاني ما زال قيد العلاج وحالته العامة جيدة .
وحسب الفايز فان بعض اولياء امور الطلبة راجعوا الجامعة ورئاستها يوم امس الامر الذي ادى الى تجمهر طلبة امام مدخلها الرئيسي لافتا الى ان غاية اولياء الامور كانت تدارس المشكلة على صعيد العقوبات الطلابية ومنع تفاقم المشكلة .
ووفق طلبة من الجامعة ، احتشد قرابة 200 طالب امام مدخل الحرم الجامعي وتسببوا باغلاقه احتجاجا على المشاجرة واصابة زملاء لهم فيها بالات حادة يوم الخميس الماضي لكن تدخل محافظ اربد ومدير شرطتها العقيد حسين النوايسة حال دون تفاقم الامور من خلال التاكيد للطلبة على ضرورة حل الاشكال بالطرق القانونية والقضائية بين المتخاصمين .
ولم تفلح محاولات ''الراي'' للمرة الثانية في الاتصال مع اي من مسؤولي الجامعة الذين تولوا عملية اطفاء الهاتف تجاه اي متصل لا يعرفونه في وقت اكدت فيه مصادر مطلعة داخلها - اي الجامعة - ان تحقيقا فتح للتعرف على اسباب وتداعيات المشكلة .
وعلمت ''الراي'' ان الطالب الذي ما يزال قيد العلاج واجه مرحلة خطرة في علاجه وحالته العامة تميل نحو التحسن .


منقول عن جريده الرأي

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## al79n lion

تصحيح لبعض المعلومات:
الشاب الذي طعن ليس طالب في الجامعه واسمه(...)  وحالته متوسطه,
والذي قام بطعنه ليس (...) ولم يعرف حتى الآن
أما سبب المشكله أن الطالب (...) قام بالتعليق على شاب سوري والاعتداء عليه بالضرب مما أدى إلى تدخل شباب من عشيرة القرعان لحل المشكله, ولكن الطالب (...) أصر على اكمال ضرب ذلك الطالب السوري والذي بدوره احتمى بشباب من عشيرة القرعان, فقاموا بضرب (...)
وبعد ذلك استنجد (...) بأخوته واقاربه من خارج الجامعه فدارت معركه مش طبيعيه لم يتم استخدام العيارات الناريه فيها واكتفت بالأسلحة البيضاءز
أما عن الحالات فهناك شاب آخر من عشيرة البطاينه تعرض للطعن وخرج من المستشفى وهو الان بحاله جيده.


   ( المعلومات أكيده 100%)

----------


## al79n lion

أنا من ناحيتي بأيد شباب القرعان لأنهم دافعوا عن شاب ضيف عل وطننا العزيز

الأردن أولاً

----------


## ابو ليث القرعان

شو في حد يخبرني على الايميل

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

الرجاء مسح الموضوع او بالاخص مسح الاسماء من الموضوع ؟؟

----------

